# Wife Left Without Saying A Word This Morning. This Was On The Headboard When I Woke Up.



## Alex (20/5/14)

Wife left without saying a word this morning. This was on the headboard when I woke up.


----------



## Alex (20/5/14)

I told her last night that I would take them to the jeweler today while she is at work to have them professionally cleaned, since our anniversary is coming up. Sure was nice of her to leave so quietly this morning though, especially since I didn't have to be up for another two hours. 

http://imgur.com/gallery/L6mIxlr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (20/5/14)

sho, i just thought to myself WTFFFFFFF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/5/14)

Yoh dude, had us worried there for a sec

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (20/5/14)

haha, man I couldn't resist posting this, I found it on reddit

Must be my dark sense of humour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/5/14)

Jip jip, didn't know what to say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/5/14)

The first thought that came my mind was that she asked you to choose between her and vaping, and well vaping had clearly won cause you now have wedding rings you could sell to buy more gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/14)

Too funny 

If this happened to me there would be a severed finger (or at least a chunk of skin) in place of a ring, my wife is marked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (20/5/14)

lol dude, had us going there for a second. 

just a quick reminder guys, try not to post photos that are so large. 1 meg file size is just way too big for a forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shako (20/5/14)

Hahaha good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/5/14)

Haha good one


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/5/14)

Dude that's seriously crazy! I saw the thread just when you created it this morning and logged off for the rest of the day before your second post. I felt SO bad for you, didn't want to say anything, I had no words. But my thoughts were with you the entire day... you son of a gun! Hehehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (20/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Dude that's seriously crazy! I saw the thread just when you created it this morning and logged off for the rest of the day before your second post. I felt SO bad for you, didn't want to say anything, I had no words. But my thoughts were with you the entire day... you son of a gun! Hehehe



Geez bro, I feel really bad now.. sorry to put you through that.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (20/5/14)

Alex said:


> Geez bro, I feel really bad now.. sorry to put you through that.



No worries man  and no apology necessary! Received in good spirit. I'm ok, you're ok, wifey's ok, let's vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

